# Is Harsens worth hunting?



## BucksDucks&Badd (Mar 8, 2019)

Any birds left out at Harsens? And has it started to lock up?


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I heard there are some still there. Most of them left. It should open up this week , birds still here will need to feed. Probably won’t shoot piles, if that’s what you’re after.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I think they hang out in the bay and go to corn fields to feed. I had a few excellent hunts after ice melted but windy also.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> I think they hang out in the bay and go to corn fields to feed. I had a few excellent hunts after ice melted but windy also.


Samie there were no birds in the bay last weekend, except for Ruddys and Buffies. The whole east end of the island including Yax bay was frozen.
I went scouting to many of my hideway spots on Sunday. I flushed 3 mallards all afternoon. The top picture is 3 mallards in my canal. What few birds remaining are scattered in safe zones.
I did collect 2 cripples while scouting.
View attachment 458845
View attachment 458845


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

waxico said:


> View attachment 458849
> 
> Samie there were no birds in the bay last weekend, except for Ruddys and Buffies. The whole east end of the island including Yax bay was frozen.
> I went scouting to many of my hideway spots on Sunday. I flushed 3 mallards all afternoon. The top picture is 3 mallards in my canal. What few birds remaining are scattered in safe zones.
> ...


we find out for sure Thursday with 17 mph south wind and showers. that is the best condition that brings ducks back to refuge if they are around.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

You going out? If so, if you can give us a report we’d appreciate it


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Not sure if I go out. My hunting days in rain is over. I can call them and get a report.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

the season dates are way too late. everything is locked up and birds pushed south. lost 3 weeks of hunting to freeze up. should open 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

GDLUCK said:


> the season dates are way too late. everything is locked up and birds pushed south. lost 3 weeks of hunting to freeze up. should open 2 weeks earlier.


Trolling? If not, I'd probably agree if this was the first and only year I hunted.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

GDLUCK said:


> the season dates are way too late. everything is locked up and birds pushed south. lost 3 weeks of hunting to freeze up. should open 2 weeks earlier.


The DNR and FWS should definitely do a better job of predicting the future.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

There's some local lakes by me completely polluted with mallards now.
They were locked right up last week, but are opening back up now and full of ducks..of course you can't hunt the lakes I'm looking at


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

dinoday said:


> There's some local lakes by me completely polluted with mallards now.
> They were locked right up last week, but are opening back up now and full of ducks..of course you can't hunt the lakes I'm looking at


Pulled into work this morning the retention pond is covered in ducks south east Michigan harsens should be a slaughter today.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Pulled into work this morning the retention pond is covered in ducks south east Michigan harsens should be a slaughter today.


I wouldn't count on it. That thing is still iced from what I've heard.


----------



## Nicks22 (Apr 27, 2010)

Water and birds are back. I’m on island. Need partner for pm.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Nick I would have joined you if I could. Hope you crushed them in the shi**y rain.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Let us know how you do. Just wonder if ducks are back in good number at Harsens?

Hey Jerry, do you have time to go look at the kill chart?


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I just did. It was invisible. Sorry.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

fsamie1 said:


> Let us know how you do. Just wonder if ducks are back in good number at Harsens?
> 
> Hey Jerry, do you have time to go look at the kill chart?


Shoulda went up and hunted coulda seen the killsheet when you were done


----------



## Nicks22 (Apr 27, 2010)

If you can get there I would highly recommend it.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

GDLUCK said:


> the season dates are way too late. everything is locked up and birds pushed south. lost 3 weeks of hunting to freeze up. should open 2 weeks earlier.



gd

open in september? OMG NO!!!!!
kill would be down more than 20%

i have spent decades freezing my a** off during ice to gain knowledge
if you could ever figure out how to adjust, you would ask for a week later!

this year has been perfect, some of the best is still yet to come
that is 'nuff said, said too much already


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

TheHighLIfe said:


> gd
> 
> open in september? OMG NO!!!!!
> kill would be down more than 20%
> ...


Well said! So true!! Can’t wait for tomorrow...


----------



## Jrad76 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hunting partner is out of town pheasant hunting, if anyone needs an extra for this afternoon or tomorrow morning out on Harsens or on St Clair, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Steve Fifer (Nov 24, 2019)

Jrad76 said:


> Hunting partner is out of town pheasant hunting, if anyone needs an extra for this afternoon or tomorrow morning out on Harsens or on St Clair, shoot me a pm.


West sider heading to Lake St. Clair/ Harsens Island for the last 4 days of the regular season. Never hunted either spot. Guys I'm going with will be on the lake hunting divers but I'll be trying to find some puddles. Is Harsens all walk-in or small boat hunting? I have a 16 ft. Smokercraft with a boat 25 hp outboard and a boat blind. Any place on Harsens to use it? Or are there other spots around that end of the lake anyone can recommend for puddle ducks? What launches to use? What is the lake bottom like? Thanks in advance for any info you provide.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Your rig is good for open water hunting. The draw is mostly small boats, with some walk in spots. Draw will be packed for holiday weekend.
Regarding puddle ducks: there are very few, and exceedingly difficult to fool. I killed 1 mallard last weekend. Bring your A game. Find good cover.
Divers: they are outside. Best advice is to find somewhere sheltered to set up. Lake bottom is sand and clay. Water is deep, check depth before going over the side. If it were me, I would scout the first morning, hunt the PM. And, there are very few boat ramps. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Fifer (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks for the info. It will help a lot.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Steve Fifer said:


> West sider heading to Lake St. Clair/ Harsens Island for the last 4 days of the regular season. Never hunted either spot. Guys I'm going with will be on the lake hunting divers but I'll be trying to find some puddles. Is Harsens all walk-in or small boat hunting? I have a 16 ft. Smokercraft with a boat 25 hp outboard and a boat blind. Any place on Harsens to use it? Or are there other spots around that end of the lake anyone can recommend for puddle ducks? What launches to use? What is the lake bottom like? Thanks in advance for any info you provide.


You can hunt the West marsh with that rig depending on ice conditions. It would be tough to pull a dike for a corn zone obviously unless you get a high draw for the 20's. 

Ken


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope, fsamie1 said so.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

fsamie is still around? saw him only 2-3 times this year - thought he got lost!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

oh yes, I have been hunting big lakes for divers. May try Harsens weekdays this week. Have no clue if it is worth it?


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

fsamie1 said:


> oh yes, I have been hunting big lakes for divers. May try Harsens weekdays this week. Have no clue if it is worth it?


Samie there are 5-6 zones still shooting birds. During the week you’d have good odds of a top 6 pick.


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Samie. Ur a turd


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

chednhy said:


> Samie. Ur a turd


I'd love to hear the story behind this!

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Highball28 said:


> I'd love to hear the story behind this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This is the only thing left happening at Harsens: Ruddys.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Jerry Lamb said:


> View attachment 463797
> 
> This is the only thing left happening at Harsens: Ruddys.


Did you see the super diver rafts come through Big Muskamoot around 8-8:30 this morning? About 4 groups from 500 to 2500. Appeared to be majority Reds and Cans. Came to inside near Yack bay and headed out to lake again. We were able to get one drake Can inside Little Muskamoot.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Snuffy said:


> Did you see the super diver rafts come through Big Muskamoot around 8-8:30 this morning? About 4 groups from 500 to 2500. Appeared to be majority Reds and Cans. Came to inside near Yack bay and headed out to lake again. We were able to get one drake Can inside Little Muskamoot.


Now we’re talkin...:banana
Send em down to Erie


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Highball28 said:


> I'd love to hear the story behind this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


me too. I do not even know him.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

My boss and his son hunted Harsen's over the weekend. Ended up with 1 duck on Friday and 3 on Saturday. I guess they had one of the few "high scores" on Saturday.


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

Still plenty of ducks. Anchor Bay Sunday


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

jduck said:


> Still plenty of ducks. Anchor Bay Sunday


Good luck on those. They've been here over a month. They get up at first light, and head to Canada to feed, returning at dark. I've patterned them. They know all about boats, decoys and layouts. We can always hope....


----------

